# First Journal



## motionman04 (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D suggested starting one, so I figured, why not  

Gonna give the westside program a shot and see how things go with that, the biggest thing, I'm dedicated to bulking up this time. Currently, I'm at 146 pounds at 5'8". My max bench is at 185 lbs, down from the 190 it was earlier, max squat is around 220, down from the 235 it was earlier, and max dead is around 285. Hopefully all those numbers go up!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

I know what these guys are going to say. Gee Dubs and another persuasion of westside. Haha, before you guys start he came to me. 

I will be watching and I will be commenting. Guys like Stewart, Triple Threat, Cow Pimp, Sean, have all been on westside and you can see some of their stuff in thier journals. If you check my old journal About that time there are alot of westside in the middle and torwards the end and then some in my other journal about that time II. 

Anyhoo, best of luck.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, today will be the first day of the westside workout, lets hope it can bring me some gains that it has given to others. I will say this, for the first time ever, I really am keeping track of how much and what I am eating, and its a lot, at least for someone my size. Anyway, today, started out with DE bench:

Speed Bench-8x2 wit 110 lbs - First time ever doing this, felt pretty good after I was done.

DB Bench-3x6 with 55,60,65 lb dumbells - First time doing dumbells for a while, reached only 5 on the last set with 65 lbs, but I'm pretty satisfied. 

T-Bar Rows 4x6 with 90,135,155 lbs - Did all sets just fine, I think my lats are the strongest of all my bodyparts

CG Bench Press 3x6 with 115 lbs - Triceps started feeling the burn, but went well.

Bent Over Laterals-2x10
Hammer Curls-2x6-10

Both of those went fine. 

Pretty satisfying day to start out the workout I'd have to say. No complaints really from my part.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Good Stuff, Great w/o, and Best Wishes!!! I'll be along if ya don't mind!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the boards!  Any friend of Dub's is...well...um...anyway, welcome!


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 5, 2007)

Archangel - thanks!! I'll need all the help I can get
Pylon - thanks for the welcome!

I should mention that today after weighing myself, I was at 148 pounds, which is a 2 lbs in 3 weeks, but really most of that has come in the past two since I upped the calories. Finally, the weight is getting up!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

What is your 1rm on bench? Remember 60% would be what you do for speed bench. Just wondering, if your bench is over 200 at your weight thats pretty good.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 6, 2007)

the one max is 185, so I did 110 for the speed benching. Do you guys basically start with 45 pounds and work your way up during ME day with the bench press?


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 7, 2007)

Just did my lower day:

Started off with Front squats, first time ever doing those, felt real awkward at first, especially with the grip, the heavier it got, the more I struggled with that, anybody else have the same thing happen to them? Anyway, worked my way up to 170 1rm with those. What exactly is the difference between regular squats and front squats? 

Afterwards, did 3 sets of lunges with 30 lb dumbells, and god, those were PAINFUL. Felt some real burn with those. 

Then did some SLDL's, started off with 135x6, then 185x6, then 205x6. No problems with those. 

Did 3 sets of leg curls, hams felt a lot of burning from those.

3 sets of hyperextensions had my lower back burning like crazy

Finally, some pull-ups, the aim was for at least 10 reps in 3 sets, but I could only put up 7,5,5. 

Then finished with some ab work.

Overall, besides some of the awkwardness with the front squats, another good day. Just wanted to make sure, 1rm for front squats should be less than 1rm for conventional right?


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 7, 2007)

I also noticed that I had to start gripping the bar with the front squats to prevent the bar from rolling off, is this a big deal?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! I always have a problem w/ front squats and the bar placement myself!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a big deal w/ the front squats. And you will do far less weight with front squats. I would just drop the ham curls, they do nothing in terms of strength.

And on ME days you can start where you like.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds pretty good, I have to say, I'm definately liking this routine thus far, feeling good after workouts both physically and mentally.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Then more power to ya!!! Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

The routine is GREAT for power. And imo its the best for upping the big 3!


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, just finished with my ME Upper.

Started out with incline bench and worked up to 165, struggled on that one, but just got there. 

Then did some dumbell overhead presses 3x6 for the first time in a while with 45, 55, 60 pound dumbells, and it felt great, can't remember doing that much weight on those. 

Some t-bar rows with 90, 135 and 160. Did 3x6 with no problem. 

Did overhead presses with 65, 75, 70 lb dumbells 3x6, got only 4 out of 75, but the others were no problem.

Did some chin-ups, 3x6, no problem.

Bent lateral raises 2x10 and some ab work to wrap up the workout. I have to say, the best feeling workout I've had in a while. 

On a side note, I noticed at the gym some guy was drinking pepsi between sets of sit-ups


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just finished a DE lower

Started out with some speed squatting, felt a little tough at first for some reason, but after a few sets, felt fine.

4x10 SLDL's with about 155lbs of weight

4x10 Lunges with 30 lb dumbells, which were just PAINFUL

3x10 Hyperextensions, felt plenty of lactic acid there

3x7-8 pull-ups

Good workout once again


----------



## Double D (Feb 14, 2007)

On those speed squatting you were speed squatting off a box right? If not you should be.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> On those speed squatting you were speed squatting off a box right? If not you should be.



I will be now  

Did DE upper

Speed bench with 110 for 8x2

Dumbell bench 3x6 with 60, 65, and 70 lbs, beat last week by a whole 5 lbs!

T-Bar rows 4x6, with 90, 135, and 165

CG Bench with 85, 95, 115, and 135 4x6, also beat last week

Finished with Bent-over lat raises 2x10

and Hammer curls 2x7 with 40lb weights

Saw some real progress this workout, feels gooooood


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

That last workout was very well put together and looks very good. If you would like to throw a couple of sets of pullups in there at the end feel free.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 16, 2007)

ME Lower today:

Goodmornings: Worked up to a max weight of about 155. I honestly felt like I coulda kept going, but this seems like the kinda exercise that you don't want to take that kind of risk. First time ever doing these, I noticed that I felt it way more in my lower back than in my hamstrings, is this normal?

Lunges 3x10 - Used a 30 lb dumbell, once again, felt the burn with these

SLDL 3x6 - used 135, 185, and 215, no problems at all with these

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 35lb weight - nothing special here, but my lower back was feeling the burn, thats for sure

Chins 3x7 - Well, basically did as much as I could with these sets

Weighted ab work

Ends week 2 of the westside workout, I love the fact that I'm getting out of the gym in a good amount of time, and that I don't feel like my muscles are gonna fall off.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Good glad to hear you like it. The number increases get very addicting. Push the numbers a bit more on the lunges. I bet you could do more weight. Also are you doing the gm'ings in a squat rack? If not then definitly do so.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good glad to hear you like it. The number increases get very addicting. Push the numbers a bit more on the lunges. I bet you could do more weight. Also are you doing the gm'ings in a squat rack? If not then definitly do so.



yep, didn't want to take any risks with that exercise


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Motion!!!


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, just finished with my ME Upper.

Started out with CG bench and worked up to 185, couldn't finish off that set, but was pleased that I was able to get past 175

overhead presses 3x6 with 55 and 60 pound dumbells

Some t-bar rows with 90, 135 and 170. Did 3x6 with no problem. 

Did overhead presses with 65 and 70 lb dumbells, got about 6, 5, and 3 out of the last one, my tri's were starting to wear down.

Did some chin-ups, 3x6, no problem.

Bent lateral raises 2x10 and some ab work


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Why are you doing 2 seperate times of shoulder presses? May need to get a bit more chest work in on this. Maybe some illegally wide bench presses.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why are you doing 2 seperate times of shoulder presses? May need to get a bit more chest work in on this. Maybe some illegally wide bench presses.



oops, that was my mistake, only did that once, I must've copied and pasted overhead press twice.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why are you doing 2 seperate times of shoulder presses? May need to get a bit more chest work in on this. Maybe some illegally wide bench presses.



For my ME on upper? Is my progress so far looking okay??


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Seems to be doing well to me. I would look back at all your numbers in a month and compare and then adjust where things need to be.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Seems to be doing well to me. I would look back at all your numbers in a month and compare and then adjust where things need to be.



sounds good, btw, the widegrip benchpress, is that more chest intense than regular?


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes definitly. Westside talks alot about illegally wide bench presses.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 20, 2007)

ooo okay, so thats something that should be used as a ME lift for upper day sometimes? BTW, do you suggest switching the ME lift up every week or every other week?


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Every other week I would switch. No reason to switch every week. And I would use the illegally wide ones and use the DB bench accordingly.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Every other week I would switch. No reason to switch every week. And I would use the illegally wide ones and use the DB bench accordingly.



Yeah, i've been using the DB bench with my dynamic effort upper days. Give the widegrip BP a shot after my next ME upper day?


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah sounds good to me. I know personally whenever I finished with westside, I started to do some upper/lower routine and I did strictly DB Bench and my bench went up more.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 22, 2007)

DE Lower today:

Speed Box Squats 8x2 with 135 lbs. Took me a couple of sets to find a bench low enough to get me to 90 degrees.

Stiff Legged Deadlift-4x6 with 135, 185, 225, 225

Lunges-4x10 - with 35 lb dumbells, seems like my legs have become more ripped since starting these. 


Hypers-3x10 - with a 45lb weight, lower back was feeling it big time

Pullups-3x10 - I could only manage about 7, 6, and 5, my upper body was feeling a little worn from the deadlifts

Weighted ab work-5 sets

Looking forward to DE bench on friday

Meanwhile, baseball season is almost here, can't wait!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I am with ya on the baseball season thing. Damn its like an old girlfriend is coming back (one I like anyways).


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Lookin good in here BRother Motion!!!


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks archangel

did DE bench today:


Speed Bench-8x2 with 115 lbs, upped it by 5 since its been a couple of weeks.

DB Bench-3x6 with 65, 70, and 75 lb dumbells, was able to do 5 with 75, meaning that my DB bench has gone up 10 lbs in the two workouts I've done them!! Big time confidence booster.

T-bar rows with 90, 115, 135, and 175lb weights, more progress this week.

CG Bench-4x6 with 95, 115, 135, and 145 lbs, more than last time as well

Bent Over Laterals-2x10 with 25 and 30 lb dumbell

Hammer Curls-2x6 with 45 and 40 lb dumbell

Saw an increase in everything, I felt really pumped during this workout, I don't know what it was, but I really hope it continues!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Outstanding w/o Brother Motion, excellent progress!!! I'll tell ya what it is, your focused and you believe in yourself!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 27, 2007)

ME Lower today:

Goodmornings: Worked up to a max weight of about 175, 20 more than last week.

Lunges 3x10 - Used a 40lb dumbell

SLDL 3x6 - used 135, 225, and 255

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 45lb weight - lower back feeling the burn even a day after

Chins 3x7 - Well, basically did as much as I could with these sets

Weighted ab work


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 28, 2007)

Did ME Upper today, becoming my favorite workout:

Started with CG Benchpress and worked up to 185, beating out last week, when I topped out at 175

Then did some dumbell overhead presses 3x6 with a 60 lb dumbell, got to 6 reps with that, first time ever. When I tried 65 lbs, didn't have anyone to spot me, and I couldn't even get it up. I switched to standing barbell press, did 95 lbs and 85 lbs for 6 reps. 

Did overhead presses with 65 and 70 lb dumbells 3x6

Did some chin-ups, 3x7

Bent lateral raises 2x10 

Like an idiot I completely forgot to do rows. I guess I'll do them on my DE Lower day this friday.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to say, I've been really happy with the progress made so far on the program.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Upper ME is by far my favorite as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd be happy too, Great progression my Friend!!!


----------



## motionman04 (Mar 5, 2007)

Well did DE lower on friday:

Speed Bench 8x2 with 140 lbs

SLDL 3x10 with 135, 135, and 155

Lunges 4x10 with 40 lb dumbell

Hypers 3x10 with 35 lb weight

Bent over rows 3x6 with 95, 105, and 115 lbs of weight

Weighted ab work


----------



## motionman04 (Mar 5, 2007)

DE upper today:

Speed bench 115 8x2

DB bench 3x6 with 70 and 75 lb weights, did 6 the first time, then 4 the other two times, which is down a rep from last week. Not to worried, lets see what happens next week.

Bent over rows 4x6 with 95, 115, 135, and 145 lbs of weight

CG Bench 4x6 with 95, 115, 135 and 145, had problems towards the end, my triceps were feeling really tired

Bent over lat raises 2x10 with 35 and 40 lb weight

Hammer curls 2x10 with 45lb weight and 30 lb weight - my biceps were shot from the rows, so only got 4 reps outta 45.

Kinda haulted this workout, but no big deal, it happens. I'm expected a shipment of Max pump in a few days, looking forward to seeing what kind of progress can be made on this cycle of creatine.


----------



## motionman04 (Mar 27, 2007)

wow, been a while since I've updated this, but the workouts have been going well thus far. Here was my latest workout: 

DE upper:

Speed bench 115 8x2

DB Bench 3x6 with 50, 75, and 50 lb weights, did them all with no problems, a big time gain for me

T-Bar Rows 4x6 with 45, 90, 135, 190 lb weights, also did these with no problems

Bent over lat raises 2x10 with 45 lb weight

Hammer Curls 2x10 with 50 and 45 lb weight, couldn't complete these, my arms were completely dead at this point


----------



## motionman04 (Mar 29, 2007)

ME Lower today:

Goodmornings up to 190 lbs

Lunges 3x10 with 35, 45, and 55 lb dumbell

SLDL with 135, 185, and 225 lbs

Hypers 3x10 with a 35 lb weight

Chins 3x8 - did the most I could

Weighted abs 5 sets


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

So hows the progress? Where is your bench, squats, and deads compared to where they were before?


----------



## motionman04 (Mar 29, 2007)

well, i haven't actually done either of those straight up, but I can tell u that my CG Bench has gone up, so has my incline, and my front squats along with my good mornings also have gone up. U suggested doing benchpressing and squats after around 8 weeks?


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah it would be nice to know what its done for you. I would say at about week 8 its time for a deload or a week off.


----------



## motionman04 (Mar 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah it would be nice to know what its done for you. I would say at about week 8 its time for a deload or a week off.



how do you go about deloading anyway, just go for really light weight for that week?


----------



## motionman04 (Mar 30, 2007)

ME Upper today:

I was supposed to switch to CG bench, but my brain wasn't working today, so I continued with incline benches, and didn't realize until the last set. Oh well, I managed to work up to 175, but struggled with the weight and needed some assistance.

OH Press 3x6 - did these seated for the first time in a while, did 95, 115, and 125 with no problems

Bent Rows 3x6 with 115, 135, and 145

Tricep Pushdowns 3x6

Pull ups 3x6

B/O Lat raises 2x10 with 45 lb weights

Non-weighted ab work

On a side note, I've gained a good 7 lbs or so since I started bulking back a couple months ago. Doesn't seem like a lot, but I'm just glad I look leaner than I did before.

BTW, double d, I'm kinda curious to see if my CG Bench went up, would you recommend doing those for 2 weeks, then the flat bench for a week before I finally deload for a week?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

As usual lookin solid in here BRother Motion!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

motionman04 said:


> ME Upper today:
> 
> I was supposed to switch to CG bench, but my brain wasn't working today, so I continued with incline benches, and didn't realize until the last set. Oh well, I managed to work up to 175, but struggled with the weight and needed some assistance.
> 
> ...




I think I answered this in a pm?


----------



## motionman04 (Apr 18, 2007)

motionman04 said:


> Double D suggested starting one, so I figured, why not
> 
> Gonna give the westside program a shot and see how things go with that, the biggest thing, I'm dedicated to bulking up this time. Currently, I'm at 146 pounds at 5'8". My max bench is at 185 lbs, down from the 190 it was earlier, max squat is around 220, down from the 235 it was earlier, and max dead is around 285. Hopefully all those numbers go up!!




Well, I've tested my maxes, my bench has gone up to about 195, and my squat, which I tested today, I almost had it, but just couldn't make 235! I know if I had started doing 3 reps and 1 rep earlier on the sets, I definately would have made it.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Didnt test your dead yet? Nice gains on the squat! I am kinda suprised you havent gained more on bench!


----------



## motionman04 (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Didnt test your dead yet? Nice gains on the squat! I am kinda suprised you havent gained more on bench!



I think its still going up, I've noticed my dumbell presses have gone up like crazy, I started out at 65lbs with 6 reps, now I'm at 80 lbs with 4 reps.

I also decided to start a different cardio program, to mix things up a bit I'll be doing 10-15 sprints on a tennis court, lets see how that works out.


----------



## motionman04 (Apr 18, 2007)

BTW, does anyone know the length of a tennis court? The entire thing that is


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Well 12 inches in a foot and 3 feet in a yard so mark it off like that. if your feet are 12 inches then mark off 60 feet.


----------



## motionman04 (May 6, 2007)

In the middle of final exams before my summer break begins, but in the mean time, I was able to dumbell press 80lb dumbells 5 times, which is a personal record, and has been going up by at least one rep each week. Should be interesting to see what effect that has on my max bench.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

By my experience I wasnt able to DB bench alot until I actually started DB benching.


----------



## motionman04 (May 24, 2007)

Well, to update, I was able to front squat 205, and I've been able to do 6 reps of 80 lbs on the DB Bench! Lets see if I can get past 175 on the incline bench.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Just about time to get away from westside for a while if you ask me. Give your joints a break otherwise you may wish you did once you get older. I would say make another program that lasts about 2-3 months and then come back to it.


----------



## motionman04 (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Just about time to get away from westside for a while if you ask me. Give your joints a break otherwise you may wish you did once you get older. I would say make another program that lasts about 2-3 months and then come back to it.



Just need a general idea, but what type of program would you recommend after doing the westside, for someone who's bulking?


----------



## motionman04 (May 24, 2007)

The other thing, has the following happend to anybody? I'm trying to bulk, and I've been upping my diet consistantly, but after a while, I stopped gaining weight. Then, for a period of a few days, I was out of town, partying a little, but not getting the kinda calories I was. After I got back to the regular diet, my weight returned to normal, but then started going up big time. Anyone experience anything like that?


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

I havent. Hard to tell. Normally after drinking your weight is down a bit because of being dehydrated.

As far as a program goes, whats your overall goal, strength?


----------



## motionman04 (May 24, 2007)

yep, my overall goal would be strength


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

I would say still back off and do more tension work for a while. Rep ranges around 5-8 or so. Or maybe pyramid from 10-6 or so?


----------



## motionman04 (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would say still back off and do more tension work for a while. Rep ranges around 5-8 or so. Or maybe pyramid from 10-6 or so?



Tension work eh? haha since I don't know what kinda exercises fit that, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

I will pm you.


----------



## motionman04 (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> I will pm you.



sounds good


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

PM Sent


----------

